# TwinCAT 3 auf 64-Bit Rechner + Laufzeit auf 32-Bit Laptop



## RudolfAtITD (21 März 2013)

Hallo an die Experten! Als Einsteiger habe ich auf Windows / (64 Bit) TwinCAT 3 installiert. Das Laufzeitsystem tut dort nicht, wegen 64 Bit. Auf einem 32-Bit Laptop im "Heimnetz" habe ich ebenfalls TwinCAT 3 installiert. Wie findet mein 64-Bit-PC die Runtime auf dem 32-Bit-Laptop? Nach viel Trial-and-Error bei "Chose Target" mit Broadcast gebe ich auf und hoffe auf einen Tip!


----------



## Neals (21 März 2013)

*Firewall?*

Ist eventuell die Firewall aktiv?

Siehe InfoSys: http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1031/tcremoteaccess/html/tcremoteaccess_firewall.html


----------



## Majestic_1987 (22 März 2013)

Wichtig ist zunächst mal: Gib beiden Rechnern eine feste IP-Adresse. Ist immer empfehlenswert.
Dann kannst du bei der Suche nach dem Zielsystem wählen, wonach gesucht werden soll: "Hostname" oder "IP-Adresse". Stell das auf IP-Adresse und gib diese oben (im Bild dort, wo der Pfeil ist) ein. Meistens findet man das Teil dann.

Sollte in deinem Netzwerk ein DHCP laufen, musst du dafür Sorge tragen, dass du die feste IP außerhalb des DHCP-Adressraums vergibst, andernfalls kann es nämlich vorkommen, dass der DHCP deine feste Adresse vergibt, wenn dein Zielsystem ausgeschaltet ist. Dann findest du es natürlich wegen der doppelten IP-Vergabe nicht mehr.


----------



## RudolfAtITD (23 März 2013)

*Firewall-Tipp: erster Erfolg*

Hallo Neals, danke! Durch diesen Tipp ist ein erster Teilerfolg zu verzeichnen, ich sehe den Laptop nach "_Broadcast Search_" jetzt. Nach Betätigen von "_Add Route_" kommt der Dialog "_Logon Information_", der bei mir immer mit "*ADS Error 1796 reading/writing not permitted*" endet. Ich habe es mit User Name "_Administrator_" ohne Passwort und mit den üblichen Anmeldedaten für den Laptop versucht, es bleibt. Zur Firewall: Ich habe die beiden Einträge auf dem Laptop gemacht. Muss ich auf meinen TwinCAT-PC auch irgend etwas "Firewallen"? Ein Gruß von Rudolf.


----------



## Neals (23 März 2013)

Ist der Rechner in einer Domäne angemeldet? Dann nutzer "Domäne\User" als Name für den User.
Ansonsten versuch mal den PC (DNS) Namen:  "PC-Name\User".


----------



## RudolfAtITD (23 März 2013)

Hallo Neals, das war's - ich bin drin! Mit <Domäne>\<User> und dem richtigen Passwort hat es funktioniert! Herzlichen Dank und ein Gruß, Rudolf.


----------



## RudolfAtITD (4 April 2013)

*Problem bei FB FB_FileGets: seltsame Fehlermeldung*

Hallo - ich bin auf ein weiteres Problem gestoßen (Konstellation wie oben, TwinCAT 3 auf PC, Laufzeit auf LapTop): Ich will eine Textdatei einlesen.  
Der FB "FB_FileOpen" funktioniert, er liefert keinen Fehler und einen Datei-Handle. 
Beim nachfolgenden "FB_FileGets" bekomme ich in FB.nErrId einen Fehler 1114193 (0x00110051) . Den gibt es laut Beckhoff gar nicht. Was kann das sein? 
Meine Befehle sind aus einem Beispiel übernommen. Ausschnitt aus CASE Konstrukt nach FB_FileOpen (fbFileRead: FB_FileGets:
  2: // ----- Start the reading of a line from the file ----
    fbFileRead(bExecute:=FALSE);
    fbFileRead (sNetId:=sNetId, hFile:=hFile, tTimeout := tTimeOut, bExecute := TRUE );
    iSteps := iSteps + 1;
  3: // ----- Read result ----------
    fbFileRead( bExecute := FALSE );
    IF ( NOT fbFileRead.bBusy ) THEN
       IF ( fbFileRead.bError ) THEN   *// Das Flag ist TRUE*
          nErrId := fbFileRead.nErrId; *// Hier kommt der seltsame Fehler*
          bError := TRUE;
          iSteps := 50;
       ELSE
         sLine := fbFileRead.sLine;
         Global.arrTestData[iLineCount] := sLine;
         iLineCount := iLineCount + 1;
         IF (iLineCount = 100) OR (fbFileRead.bEOF) THEN
            iSteps := iSteps + 1;
         ELSE
            iSteps := 2;  // --- Read the next record ---
         END_IF
      END_IF
  END_IF


----------



## Neals (30 April 2013)

Nur zur Info:
TwinCAT 3.1 steht zum Download verfügbar: BECKHOFF New Automation Technology
Damit wird auch Windows 8 und die 64 bit Runtime unterstütz!


----------



## RudolfAtITD (30 April 2013)

danke Neeals - also nicht erst im September...


----------



## joern_85 (30 April 2013)

Hallo ich bin neu hier.
Ich arbeite mich zur Zeit im Rahmen einer Arbeit für mein Studium in TwinCat 3 ein.
Habe mir nun gestern TwinCat 3.1 heruntergeladen und es nach den vorgaben der Info installiert.
wenn ich das Beispiel aus der Dokumentation --> Erste Schritte das mit dem nCounter ausprobiere komme ich zu folgendem Fehler nach dem Klicken auf "Activate Configuration"







Mein System Windows 7 Prof. 64-bit.

Für Tipps und Ratschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Vielen Dank

MfG
Jörn


----------



## Neals (30 April 2013)

Steht doch da: "Intel VT-x extension not supported!"

Arbeitest du auf einer virtuellen Maschine?
Sonst ins Bios und Intel VT deaktivieren.


----------



## joern_85 (30 April 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Werde ich mich mal an den jenigen wenden der das hier machen kann/darf.
Ne habe keine Virtuelle Maschine.

Gruß Jörn


----------



## joern_85 (30 April 2013)

Neals schrieb:


> Steht doch da: "Intel VT-x extension not supported!"
> 
> Arbeitest du auf einer virtuellen Maschine?



Nein habe keine Virtuelle Maschine.



Neals schrieb:


> Sonst ins Bios und Intel VT deaktivieren.



Ich habe jetzt mal im Bios nachgeschaut finde dort aber keine möglichkeit dieses umzustellen

Wie kann ich jetzt weiter vorgehen?

Gruß
Jörn


----------



## Neals (30 April 2013)

Hmm... bei mir gab es da im Bios die Möglichkeit die Virtualisierung des Intel Prozessors einzustellen.
Hast du eventuell im Betriebssystem die Möglichkeit Einstellungen der CPU zu verändern?


----------



## joern_85 (7 Mai 2013)

Es hat jetzt geklappt musste nur einen anderen Rechner nehmen bei dem ich das Intel-VT im Bios deaktivieren konnte.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Beava (4 Juni 2013)

Hi Jörn,

du muss VT-x im BIOS aktivieren. 

Bei einem Beckhoff IPC C6920 findest Du es unter 
Advanced->CPU Configuration->Intel Virtualization Technology

Gruß
Sven


----------



## domicilio (23 September 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Ich möchte TwinCat 3 auf Windows8 64Bit laufen lassen. Wenn ich in den Run-Modus wechseln möchte kommt die Meldung dass "Intel's VT-X" nicht aktiviert sei. Mein Laptop ist aber leider im BIOS stark eingeschränkt und ich kann es dort nicht aktivieren. Vom Support bekam ich den Tipp dass ich unter Real-Time TwinCat auf einem anderen Core laufen lassen sollte als Windows. Habe ich gemacht. Trotzdem kommt die Fehlermeldung. Nirgendswo in der Dokumentation  von TwinCat 3 steht irgendetwas von Intel VT-X. Es hiess man solle warten auf TwinCat 3 bzw. 3.1 damit man es auf 64 Bit laufen lassen kann. Nirgendswo steht was von Intel VT-X geschrieben. Wie krieg ich das nun zu laufen, wenn ich es im BIOS nicht aktivieren kann?

LG

Lösung für mich gefunden :
Es kann anscheinend nur eine Software auf die Virtualisierung zugreifen (Intel VT-X oder AMD-V). In den meisten Fällen nutzt der Virenscanner bereits diese Virtualisierung. Wenn man diese im Virenscanner abschaltet dann funktioniert alles einwandfrei. So war es bei mir zumindest. Vielleicht hilft das jemanden in Zukunft.


----------



## joern_85 (5 Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zu diesem Thema nochmal eine allgemeine Frage.
Sehe ich das richtig, wenn ich einen zu alten Rechner einsetzte der die Virtualisierung nicht unterstützt (Intel vt-x bzw. AMD-V), dass ich dann TwinCAT nicht den "Run-Modus" setzten kann, um meine Programme zu testen?
Die Unterstützung ist doch von meinem Motherboard abhängig, oder?

Danke.

Viel Grüße


----------



## Majestic_1987 (6 Februar 2014)

Die Unterstützung sollte in erster Linie von der CPU abhängig sein. Etwaige, diesbezügliche Einstellmöglichkeiten eher vom MB. Letztlich wie oben gesagt alles aus, was die Virtualisierung nutzt und gut. Ich teste das nachher mal. Habe noch einen Athlon 64 hier rumstehen, wenns darauf läuft ist deine Frage beantwortet ;-)

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## domicilio (6 Februar 2014)

joern_85 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe zu diesem Thema nochmal eine allgemeine Frage.
> Sehe ich das richtig, wenn ich einen zu alten Rechner einsetzte der die Virtualisierung nicht unterstützt (Intel vt-x bzw. AMD-V), dass ich dann TwinCAT nicht den "Run-Modus" setzten kann, um meine Programme zu testen?
> ...



Installier einfach ein 32bit betriebssystem und es sollte laufen. diese virtualisierung wird nur benötigt wenn man 64bit betriebsystem hat.....vermute ich


----------



## joern_85 (6 Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten.

@Majestic_1987: Falls du es testen konntest, würde ich mich sehr über eine Rückmeldung freuen.
@domicilio : Leider habe ich kein 32 bit System zur Hand. Das heisst also das das Problem mit der Virtualisierung nur bei 64 bit Systemen auftritt.


----------



## Majestic_1987 (8 Februar 2014)

Also,

gestern habe ich TC 3.1.4014 auf meinem Athlon 64 installiert. Dort ist ein 32-Bit Windows 7 Pro drauf. Ich habe keinerlei Fehlermeldung hinsichtlich der Virtualisierung bekommen. Daher nehme ich an, dass das beschriebene Problem nur bei Systemen mit einem 64-Bit Windows auftritt. Am einfachsten wäre, diebezüglich mal bei Beckhoff anzurufen und nachzufragen.

Allerdings habe ich den schon aus TC2 (beim Betrieb auf Athlons) bekannten Bluescreen beim Starten der Runtime erhalten. In Ermangelung auffindbarer Lösungen habe ich pragmatisch versucht, die TC2-Lösung auch für TC3 anzuwenden, es funktioniert. Wenn also jemand auf einem Athlon mit TC3 einen Bluescreen bekommt, wenn er das System in RUN schalten will:

1) Regedit öffnen
2) Zu HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Beckhoff\TwinCAT3\System\ navigieren
3) Dort einen neuen Wert vom Typ DWORD anlegen mit dem Namen "DisableC1E" und Wert 0

Der Grund ist einfach: C1E ist ein erweiterter Befehl für's Speedstepping, den Intel mal irgendwann in den Befehlssatz integriert hat und den - wie man schon vermuten kann - AMD halt eben nicht eingebaut hat. Folglich führt der Versuch, die Funktion auf einem AMD-Prozessor zu deaktivieren, zum Crash. Der Registry-Eintrag weist TwinCat an, von einer Deaktivierung dieser Prozessorfunktion abzusehen (macht ja auch keinen Sinn, wenn's die Funktion nicht gibt).

Sicherheitshalber danach mal neustarten, man weiß ja nie ;-)


----------



## Z-Diode (31 März 2015)

Hallo,

auch wenn ich ein absoluter Neuling bin hatte ich auch Probleme Twincat 3 mit einer AMD CPU + Win 64bit am laufen zu bringen. Es wurde mir immer der Fehler "Intel VT-x extension not supported!" angezeigt. Ich lass jetzt das Echtzeitsystem auf ein "Isolated Cores" laufen und alles Funktioniert.  
(Im Windows ein Kern deaktivieren und den Freigebenden Kern dem Echtzeitsystem zuweisen)


----------

